# Diesel in freshwater tank! Help!



## cole (Aug 5, 2007)

I managed to put diesel in the freshwater tank last thursday en-route to the lakes for a long weekend. Wasn't a great start... finally arrived at the lakes with several large containers of mineral water. We got a mechanic to remove the diesel before we set off and obviously didnt use the taps etc whilst we were there. We put a bottle of fairy liquid in the water tank and filled and emptied it twice at the site. When we tried the tap the water smelled of diesel. Which is the best way to cleanse it? I have been told about bio-magic but also heard mr muscle orange degreaser and biological washing tablets will also work. Anyone got any tips for me?


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Morning,

You're not the first - have a look at http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-33014-diesel.html+water which includes some more links to in-depth discussion on this, plus several good solutions. Good luck.

Dougie.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

What a pain ! As Dougie says; you are not the first. Look on the bright side if possible - you could have put water into the diesel tank and that would have been an expensive mistake.

If all else fails there is always a new water tank. See CAK tanks who do make them in all shapes and sizes.

Hope you can clean it out without that being necessary however.

G


----------



## 106165 (Jul 29, 2007)

*Biomagic*

Hi Cole,

If Biomagic does the same for diesel as it does for breaking down toilet waste then I would highly recommend it.

Have not used Biomagic to remove diesel but use it in the loo all the time instead of nasty blue stuff. Does a great job.

Stimpy


----------



## sergeant (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi Cole, I am sorry to say this but you will NEVER get rid of the taste & smell. The only solution is replacement of all pipework,pump,tank & the taps you used. Over the years i have had to do this many times for customers. May be worth speaking to your insurance company, Steve


----------



## cole (Aug 5, 2007)

Hi Sergeant,

Oh no...lots of people on the forum say they have got rid of both smell and taste with the items i mentioned in my 1st post... have i really got no chance? How much do new tanks cost?

Thanks


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Just a rough estimate..O' Leary Motorhomes

http://www.olearymotorhomes.co.uk/

do a 70 litre Fiamma one for £49.95

I guess CAK tanks will have a shaped one to fit your specific van

http://www.caktanks.co.uk/

but price presumably depends on shape, size etc.

G


----------



## cole (Aug 5, 2007)

How much would someone charge to fit it roughly?


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Presumably less than to fit it well?

(Sorry )

Dave


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

> How much would someone charge to fit it roughly?


Too much probably. :evil:

Crawl under your truck before you do anything else. I've no idea what yours is like, but my tank is held on by two flexible metal straps with a long nut and bolt through each. The water connections are a jubilee clip for the filler pipe and a simple push-on for the takeoff tube. There's probably an overflow pipe, but that will be at the top and again push-on I expect.

None of this is rocket science, and I'm afraid I would be far too stingy to pay somebody for undoing and refixing two or three nuts or screws.

Go for it. Far more satisfying than writing a cheque.  

Zebedee


----------



## 102001 (Dec 3, 2006)

dont use any taps that you havent allready used then get some traffick film detergent that is used in small karcher pressure washers from some where like b & q put this in your tank and only fill your tank to half full to give it chance to slop around in side drain after use a good 5 times to rinse out and then go to your local pub and get some pipe cleaner from them that they use to clean their systems out and drive around with that in tank i still wouldnt recomend drinking out of it for a bit but will be ok for washing etc


----------



## Bobonong (May 7, 2007)

Don't panic!
Do a search on 'water diesel biomagic' and look at '*Dork*''s post from July.

BioMagic did the trick for him - no new tanks or otherwise big expense.
BioMagic was totally effective!

In the meantime DO NOT use any cure-all chemicals or even soap solutions of any description. BioMagic will get rid of the diesel taste/smell without all that! Call Alex Notman at BioMagic - he will give you advice on the rinsing regime you need to employ.


----------



## cole (Aug 5, 2007)

Thanks for all your help. I think im going to invest in some biomagic. Might still use mineral water for drinking for the next few months at least, but will hopefully be able to wash up and have a shower etc after using it.


----------



## Malc (May 9, 2005)

Hi Cole,
If you contact BioMagic they will do you some unperfumed mix.
Malc


----------



## cole (Aug 5, 2007)

Hi Malc,

I have just e mailed biomagic telling them what ive done and asking there advice on what i need...so hopefully will get it soon!! 
Thanks..

Nic


----------

